# This floor is kind of.......woah!!



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 16, 2011)

Geometry Rules! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




More Geometry by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




I'm So Dizzy! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

Trust me on this one.  The last one make it black and white, increase the contrast and the black.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 16, 2011)

lsd flashback..................


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 16, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Trust me on this one.  The last one make it black and white, increase the contrast and the black.


 
Trust me on this one, that was the first thing I tried. I am a huge fan of b&w, but I preferred the colour version!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL  OK.. really?  Maybe ill try it when i get home.  I visualized it in my head and I think it will work.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 16, 2011)

This makes me want to play Qbert again...


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 16, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> LOL  OK.. really?  Maybe ill try it when i get home.  I visualized it in my head and I think it will work.


 
You've motivated me to have a rethink, and I may have got it. Am uploading to Flickr now, and will post it here shortly. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 16, 2011)

Cuadrados by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it is better because you cant see the redish dirt. But I think I would want more contrast. Darker black, lighter gray.  Ill try it when I get home.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 16, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I think it is better because you cant see the redish dirt. But I think I would want more contrast. Darker black, lighter gray.  Ill try it when I get home.


 
I look forward to seeing it! :thumbup:


----------



## Davor (Mar 16, 2011)

This is really cool, i like how memorizing it is .


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

Not like i pictured but adding graduated filter effect makes it look more 3D.  Plus I straighten it to make it more symetrical.


----------



## molested_cow (Mar 16, 2011)

Won't that be a public hazard instead? You know, pedestrians getting dizzy and walking like they are publically intoxicated.


----------



## Frequency (Mar 17, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Won't that be a public hazard instead? You know, pedestrians getting dizzy and walking like they are publically intoxicated.





%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

Very interesting patterns; i feel dizzy 
In the first, you should trim out the non-pattern segment on the right end. I also wanted to see a shot taken from the middle of the path with both side  symmetrically receding to the middle of the frame


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 20, 2011)

Frequency said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > Won't that be a public hazard instead? You know, pedestrians getting dizzy and walking like they are publically intoxicated.
> ...


 
You're right of course. But I could go back!


----------



## Neznaika (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice 3D illusion.

Australian photos
Sydney photos


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 21, 2011)

All this and no one has commented on the bits of old chewy / whatever it is making a mess on an otherwise every neat photo? Catches my eye straight away. Otherwise, nice work; I prefer the B&W too.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 22, 2011)

Neznaika said:


> Nice 3D illusion.
> 
> Australian photos
> Sydney photos


 


tyler_h said:


> All this and no one has commented on the bits of old chewy / whatever it is making a mess on an otherwise every neat photo? Catches my eye straight away. Otherwise, nice work; I prefer the B&W too.


 
Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 23, 2011)

This was published in the Metro (UK) newspaper today, and the Daily Mail online site.


----------



## Superka (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantastic Idea! Thank you for showing!


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 31, 2011)

nice find!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 1, 2011)

Superka said:


> Fantastic Idea! Thank you for showing!


 


Trever1t said:


> nice find!


 

Thank you!


----------



## FatAznWithCake (Apr 4, 2011)

I kinda like it like this


----------



## Rekd (Apr 4, 2011)

FatAznWithCake said:


> I kinda like it like this


 
I like this one slightly better than the black/white version.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Apr 13, 2011)

Ricardodaforce said:


> Geometry Rules! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


 

Remember this that appeared in the Daily Mail, The Sun etc? I just found  a Flickr user that has stolen it and has it in his photostream. He even  added a ©!


----------



## JBArts (May 24, 2011)

Woah! Cool floor! This creates an optical illusion. Artistic, but this made me dizzy  Cooool!!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (May 31, 2011)

JBArts said:


> Woah! Cool floor! This creates an optical illusion. Artistic, but this made me dizzy  Cooool!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 31, 2011)

Ricardodaforce said:


> Ricardodaforce said:
> 
> 
> > Geometry Rules! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr
> ...


 
Did he take it down? Did you report it? What's the link?


----------



## Ricardodaforce (May 31, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Ricardodaforce said:
> 
> 
> > Ricardodaforce said:
> ...


 


I followed Flickr's complaint procedure and 2 days later the image was gone from his photostream.


----------



## Yemme (Jun 17, 2011)

That last image messes with your head.  In a good way.  So many directions to go in.  Great shot.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Sep 30, 2011)

Yemme said:


> That last image messes with your head.  In a good way.  So many directions to go in.  Great shot.



Thank you!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Mar 22, 2012)

La Chica de Rojo por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr




Sombras por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr




Cuadrados por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## killbill (Mar 22, 2012)

RockstarPhotography said:


> lsd flashback..................



Seriously.....whoa!


----------

